# Just got my Laguna Revo 12|16!



## TurnKC (Jan 11, 2019)

Hello everyone! I just got my Laguna Revo 12|16 lathe tonight and thought I would share some info for some of you that may be trying to find some out about it. I should preface all information below that I am still very new to turning and have lots to learn. 

*Getting the lathe*
I purchased the lathe through my local Woodcraft during Laguna's 10% off sale. Unfortunately, the lathe and lathe accessories are exempt from the sale so I paid full price. Be prepared to have someone with you when transporting the box, it's HEAVY! They said the shipping weight was 125lbs, and I believe it!







*Unboxing*
The box was very heavy duty and there was minimal damage during shipping. Upon opening, there are a few tools, rubber feet, and instruction book. Taking the styrofoam top off you see the full lathe, completely assembled, wrapped in a plastic bag. 






*Setting Up*
The only thing to add upon taking the lathe out of the box was the rubber feet. Sitting on my makeshift table while I build a nice one with drawers, the lathe is quite tall compared to the standard mini lathe. It is much heaftier as well. I put the live and dead center in and lined them up, dead center! Nice. 






*First Impressions*
I’m very impressed. The lathe runs extremely smooth and quite and is very well built. The handles are padded and nice and thick. The belt is extremely simple to change with a lever to left the motor. The dial to change the speed is very slick and the response is good. I can’t wait to start turning on this thing and see how it feels! 











*Wrap-up*
I’m very happy with my purchase so far and can’t wait to learn on the new lathe. If any of you have any specific questions I’m happy to try to answer them for you!


----------



## terry q (Jan 12, 2019)

Envious.  Why have a sale if they aren't going to honor it?


----------



## TurnKC (Jan 12, 2019)

All other Laguna tools are on sale. The new lathe is the only thing exempt since it just came out last month. Boo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb G (Jan 12, 2019)

TurnKC said:


> All other Laguna tools are on sale. The new lathe is the only thing exempt since it just came out last month. Boo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Call corporate & complain. I bet you get a refund.
Hey, worth a try, right?


----------



## cseymour (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks for the pics and write up.
Good luck with the new lathe.

Signed,
Fellow turner green with envy [emoji2]


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## raar25 (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks nice lathe.  I have stopped going to my local WC because they "don't honor" wood craft sales because they say they are privately owned. So if you have a coupon from the flyer, don't expect to use it at the Manchester CT store.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jan 15, 2019)

Wow. Woodcraft is a franchise. They are all privately owned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## ChuckE (Jan 27, 2019)

It is a sweet lathe. Got mine on black Friday and no problems yet. Bought mine at a great tool store in Columbia SC, and all Laguna parts were 10% off. I picked up the stand and wheels for it.


----------



## NewfoundlandLaw (Jan 28, 2019)

I love the lathe!  I own a Laguna Revo 18/36 and it is hands down my favourite woodworking tool!


“Pen Turning on the Rock”


----------



## TonyL (Jan 28, 2019)

Congratulations! I hope it brings you decades of happy turning.


----------



## Gardnaaa (Mar 4, 2019)

Any update on the lathe? Pros and cons? Mine is on order and should arrive at my local turning store by the end of this month


----------



## TurnKC (Mar 4, 2019)

I’ve been very happy with it so far. Making a new stand for it next week now that I’ve played with it awhile and have gotten used to its size (coming from an old turncrafter). I got the light with it and it is a great solid light, won’t move at all! A little more focused than I thought it would be given its size, but it isn’t a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gardnaaa (Mar 5, 2019)

Okay perfect! I was getting nervous with people talking bad about their customer service and stuff, well hopefully for that price tag we won’t have to call customer service. Not many places have good customer service anymore anyways. My local family owned turning store sells the Lagunas and Rikon. He swore up and down about this Laguna, and he is very trustworthy so I figured it’s good stuff. He’s owned a ton of lathes personally, and said this would be my best bet as a new turner and it has the option to grow with me. So I’m very excited.


----------



## shastastan (Apr 27, 2019)

I ordered that lathe, stand, bed extension, and wheels from Woodcraft on April 6th.  The sent the wheels with a $177 charge for the whole order shipping.  The orginal delivery date was supposed to be in early May.  Got an email today that the new delivery date is June 14th.  We are in the process of re-settling from wildfire damage  last July.  I don't have time for woodworking now, but I'm slowly getting my shop going again.  My old lathe was exposed to a lot of soot and smoke and was not running as smooth as I wanted to so I a gave it away.  I've already replaced a drill press, band saw, and DC.    The thing that sold me on it was the you tube demo were the guy puts a standing dime on the lathe bed and changes the speeds without the dime falling over from vibration.


----------



## needadistraction (Apr 27, 2019)

For what it's worth, the folks at the Walpole Ma. store say that that location is corporately owned.
Good luck with the new toy!


----------



## FlimFlam (Jan 31, 2020)

Any update on this lathe TurnKC?  Looking into this one and wondered if you still like it after a year?  Turned any bowls or anything on it?


----------



## TurnKC (Jan 31, 2020)

Still running like a champ and looking to get the extension bed to try some bigger things. I’ve been very happy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlimFlam (Feb 1, 2020)

TurnKC said:


> Still running like a champ and looking to get the extension bed to try some bigger things. I’ve been very happy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update. Definitely saving up for it at this point I think


----------

